# UFC 196 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next ppv event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 196 takes place in almost two weeks starting at appr. 6:00 PM ET or 11:00 PM GMT. There are two title fights on this event live from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Vegas! Here we go!










If the champ signs up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Conor McGregor vs. Nate Diaz
> Holly Holm vs. Miesha Tate
> Ilir Latifi vs. Gian Villante
> Corey Anderson vs. Tom Lawlor
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. You can change picks you send leading up the event, but not once it starts. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*Main Card Results pg 2

AlanS (12-4) vs Joabbuac (13-9)
ClydebankBlitz (10-15) vs Andrus (16-29)
John8204 (38-28-1) vs Leed (1-0)
boatoar (36-17-1) vs dudeabides (53-56-1)
*










*Members signed up:

boatoar
Leed
John8204
Andrus
ClydebankBlitz
AlanS
Joabbuac
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Mar. 5th by 6:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

*signs*

hopefully we get quite a few for this one.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm up for a cheeky bit of CPL


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys, didn't see who wanted to go against who so I put a couple matchups on the main card for ya. I'm the odd # stand in like usual in case somebody else wants to sign up. But so far we've got @Joabbuac vs @AlanS and @ClydebankBlitz vs @Andrus . :thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'll play against you dude


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So me vs John would leave Leed as a stand in a couple days before the fights. I'd rather see John vs Leed and I'd stay the stand in since it's not likely more people sign up and you guys can play. Is that cool?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

It's on like donkey kong. @ClydebankBlitz I hope you're ready for the cripple-beatdown im about to put on you. My gameplan is the same one Nate has against Conor:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'll fight ya dude if you want. I'll make my picks in the AM.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

boatoar said:


> I'll fight ya dude if you want. I'll make my picks in the AM.


Oh cool, didn't see that coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh, had an idea that @boatoar wouldn't wanna miss this card. Got any bets going?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 196 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls were:



> Ishihara TKO 2
> Saggo TKO 1
> Sanchez UD
> Elkins UD
> ...



*The Matchups*


*
Main Card

AlanS (13-4) vs Joabbuac (13-10)
Fight won by AlanS 99 to 82! 

ClydebankBlitz (10-16) vs Andrus (17-29)
Fight won by Andrus 144 to 123! SOTN!

John8204 (39-28-1) vs Leed (1-1)
Fight won by John8204 69 to 0! KOTN!

boatoar (36-18-1) vs dudeabides (54-56-1)
Fight won by dudeabides 133 to 132! FOTN!
*​
Thanks for playing everybody, what a tough one unless you like picking upsets like good ol' Andrus who got the high score of 144.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

AlanS


> McGregor TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Holm TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Shevchenko UD :thumbsdown:
> Latifi TKO 1 *19*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Corey Anderson UD *30*
> Holly Holm UD :thumbsdown:
> Jim Miller UD :thumbsdown:
> Conor McGregor KO 2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Jim Miller by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> Holly Holm by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> Brandon Thatch by KO/TKO Round 1 :thumbsdown:
> Amanda Nunes by Unanimous Decision *27*
> ...


Andrus


> Holly Holm KO 3rd :thumbsdown:
> Conor McGregor KO 3rd :thumbsdown:
> Ilir Latifi KO 2nd *20*
> Amanda Nunes KO 2nd *19*
> ...


John8204


> Conor McGregor TKO2 :thumbsdown:
> Corey Anderson UD *29*
> Erick Silva TKO2 :thumbsdown:
> Vitor Miranda TKO1 *24*
> ...


Leed


> No picks sent
> *Total right 0 of 12 for 0 points*


boatoar


> Conor McGregor RD 1 TKO :thumbsdown:
> Vitor Miranda KO 1 *26*
> Brandon Thatch KO 1 :thumbsdown:
> Erick Silva sub 2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


dudeabides


> McGregor TKO 1 :thumbsdown:
> Holm UD :thumbsdown:
> Silva Sub 1 :thumbsdown:
> Thatch TKO 1 :thumbsdown:
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

You know what, brother? Not yet. I did so poorly on the Silva Bisping card last week and taken it easy this week.

Conor's been priced out of my range at -550. Might do a small play on a rd 1 or 2 ko. Haven't decided.

Hix did a pretty decent play. 250 on a conor ko at 1.8 odds. Not bad at all. 

I joked that Nate will tap due to strikes. I don't think he liked that. 

That ko prop isn't available on my book, just round finishes or a finish in general at much worse odds -333 or 1.3. 

I might do a thatch ko prop in a parlay too. 

I'm hosting the fights tonight, so i'm sure i'll be betting on each fight just before it starts. Usually bet on finishes as it's so rewarding to see a sick ko/sub and win money on it. Just for fun. Decisions ruin cards for me when I do that though haha. 

How bout you?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The first fight is about to start, Buffer's introducing... got picks from everyone but @Leed.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Leed missed the first fight?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah he can still send picks for the others but that one is definitely wrong. You and I missed it too, so we'd be in the same boat if he were to send them before Saggo and Salas start. Of course boatoar had to go and nail it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah the prelims were all pickem's for me


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> You know what, brother? Not yet. I did so poorly on the Silva Bisping card last week and taken it easy this week.
> 
> Conor's been priced out of my range at -550. Might do a small play on a rd 1 or 2 ko. Haven't decided.
> 
> ...


Already had a winner with Teruto Ishihara winning by KO, 5-1 on that. 

also got McGregor Ko 2, Jim Miller on points, Nordine Taleb and Gian Villante.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results are a few posts up. Nice job by Andrus.

And, I had to add up my matchup against boatoar a few times couldn't believe it. You can double check me @boatoar I could've been too excited after watching the fights and put it in the calculator wrong.

I can edit the results if any of the others are messed up too. But it didn't seem to take as long as usual to add them up tonight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey @John8204 Nice score...


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not proud of my score, but a wins an win. Thanks Joab, it was a close one mate.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

AlanS said:


> I'm not proud of my score, but a wins an win. Thanks Joab, it was a close one mate.


Heh, both were swinging and missing a lot.... but i missed more. Reminds me of a terrible HW fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So does anyone want to do a CPL for the fight night events that come before the huge Cormier vs Jones ppv next month? 

UFN 85 3/19.. 2 into it so far



> Mark Hunt	vs. Frank Mir
> Hector Lombard	vs. Neil Magny
> Johnny Case	vs. Jake Matthews
> Antonio Carlos Junior	vs. Daniel Kelly
> ...


UFN 86 4/10... 2 into it so far



> Junior Dos Santos	vs. Ben Rothwell
> Gabriel Gonzaga	vs. Ruslan Magomedov
> Jan Blachowicz	vs. Igor Pokrajac
> Bojan Mihajlovic	vs. Francis Ngannou
> ...


UFC on FOX 19 4/16... 4 into it so far 



> Tony Ferguson vs. Khabib Nurmagomedov
> Rashad Evans vs. Glover Teixeira
> Dan Henderson vs. Lyoto Machida
> Rose Namajunas vs. Tecia Torres
> ...


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Haven't had the highest score or a win in a long time. Until next time, Clyde.

Im down for UFC on FOX 19 card


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Up for all 3. UFC on Fox 19 looks the best of the bunch though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Tell me about it @Joabbuac, I might be a day late with the results for that one, can drive home from Tampa in 5 hours. The fight night shows are usually the most reasonable tickets to buy, but this was a Fox show and I had to save up just to get a ticket for the first raised section.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hahaha, well played my man dude. you're a gangsta. 

I went for the finishes on this and didn't play safe. Got me a bit there.

Anyway, i spent the night w a bunch of friends over and that one drunk guy saying how he had $200 on diaz by rd 2 finish...nerp he didn't but had to repeat himself 2000 x that he knew how great diaz was.

Lolz. great card. My man lost, but i held off a big bet. Almost did a $230 (23 is my number) but did a 23 rd 2 conor instead. Diaz was 23 :1 to win in 2nd rd for the record. i looked at it as a joke and almost bet both guys 2nd round. Hahha. **** me. Never really expected that, just felt weird about doing a big bet and glad i didnt. brother (who is a bartender and still hasnt seen fights) did a $400 conor/bones parlay to win like $215 profit. $400 on diaz would have paid $2000 profit alone.



won with tate.


cheers. odds were worth a shot.

didn't feel that with diaz (mostly cause i'm a fanboy of con)

****in hell.

diaz rda 200.
lmao


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

boatoar said:


> Hix did a pretty decent play. 250 on a conor ko at 1.8 odds. Not bad at all.


It was a double with Holm to win outright, needless to say, both lost and i lost £250


----------



## Kickass32 (Mar 10, 2016)

Quick question.....you have these for every UFC event.....Bellator as well?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Kickass32 said:


> Quick question.....you have these for every UFC event.....Bellator as well?


Every UFC ppv event is done for sure, but the tv events are just done when people are interested. Like, for example, the two approaching Fight Night events don't have enough support yet, but the UFC on FOX on April 16th does.

And Bellator used to have one, it just stopped getting sign ups. There was a pretty decent Strikeforce league going, but they stopped so we had to.


----------



## Kickass32 (Mar 10, 2016)

dudeabides said:


> Every UFC ppv event is done for sure, but the tv events are just done when people are interested. Like, for example, the two approaching Fight Night events don't have enough support yet, but the UFC on FOX on April 16th does.
> 
> And Bellator used to have one, it just stopped getting sign ups. There was a pretty decent Strikeforce league going, but they stopped so we had to.


Sorry to be a pain....so is there somewhere we go to express interest or just keep an eye open for the contest threads?


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

could we maybe do the next 2 small events as one in here, picking only the main cards?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If you and @Joabbuac and @ClydebankBlitz (the other 2 people into the events) want to it sounds good to me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im fine with that...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok just one more and we'd definitely have enough for two matchups, but one of those events is less than a week away.

This Saturday night in Australia the main card would be:



> Mark Hunt vs. Frank Mir
> Hector Lombard vs. Neil Magny
> Johnny Case vs. Jake Matthews
> Antonio Carlos Junior vs. Daniel Kelly
> ...


And then the event we'd add the results from ^ that one to, would be 4 weeks away from today:



> Ben Rothwell vs. Junior Dos Santos
> Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Derrick Lewis
> Bojan Mihajlovic vs. Francis Ngannou
> Timothy Johnson vs. Marcin Tybura
> ...


But that's a cool idea, except for Ross P getting left out... and I'd play if needed for a matchup too. Less to add up isn't something I'm gonna complain about. :thumbsup:

And we're definitely doing that Fox card with Nurmagomedov vs Ferguson as a whole event cause enough people were into it. Only thing, I haven't gone to one since Jones vs Evans so I'm not missing this one and will have to do the results on Sunday morning.


----------

